# Im Kino: Die Filmstarts der Woche im Überblick (KW 23)



## MatthiasBrueckle (6. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Im Kino: Die Filmstarts der Woche im Überblick (KW 23)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Im Kino: Die Filmstarts der Woche im Überblick (KW 23)


----------



## tc300 (6. Juni 2016)

Kousin, ehrlich?

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Cousin


----------

